

Infiltrating Any Startup - mlinsey
http://www.startupsopensourced.com/2011/05/10/infiltrating-any-startup/

======
forensic
My fav part of this is when the Airbnb founder says he didn't start the
company for money. I think we've all heard the story by now about how
desperate they were to make money.

~~~
qq66
It's more accurate to say that now that he has as much money as he can spend
(he can cash out multiple $m's in a financing round whenever he wants) that he
doesn't need 10 times that right now.

------
vnorby
I got my last job at a startup by emailing the startup's info@ email address
the following (searched my email for the exact copy):

 _Are you guys hiring devs for threadbox? I'm a web dev/software engineer in
Palo Alto - couldn't find a jobs section on your site, but I have done some
interesting work in the email space and I think there are a lot of
opportunities there - let me know if we can get together.

Best,

V---- N----

@v---- _

I think reaching out personally can work very well for small companies. I had
sent this email the day after I had read on TechCrunch that they had raised
funding.

~~~
StavrosK
Wait, if you launched Threadbox why are you asking to be hired for it? I don't
understand.

~~~
vnorby
They had announced funding when I was hired, but the product had not been
developed or launched yet.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, hmm, from your profile I understood that you were a (sole) founder, sorry
about the confusion.

------
matdwyer
The first person to buy a domain and get it in front of the founders = hired
The next 100 = annoying & stalker-ish

Some solid tidbits in there too though

------
mangala
What horrible advice. Yes, stalk the founders to get a job.

~~~
Luyt
and blog about it ;-)

------
greattypo
IMO, this kind of stuff is creative and cool... until it gets reduced to a
formula.

------
nsoonhui
Not too sure whether this is the right way to attract talents; most talents
can have their pick of work and they don't need to beg a startup founder to
hire them. Only those who are desperate enough need to resort to this kind of
tricks.

~~~
sahillavingia
I know quite a few desperate, amazingly talented folks. :)

~~~
nsoonhui
I'm based in Malaysia, but I can't seem to find them.

------
shalmanese
I know of at least one case where a person tried this and did not end up
getting hired at the startup mentioned.

------
iphoneedbot
This Post hits all of the keywords.. StartUp, OpenSourced, Infiltrate a bit of
a turn-off ...seems to be a trend on HN to have such a post nowadays

------
jerrya
please-vote-my-comment-up-up-to-the-highest-height-so-pg-will-hire-me

~~~
jerrya
Sigh. It was related to the article!

Sorry.

